# Mass Fx. Any users?



## mistergoodbar (Mar 5, 2008)

This supplement is getting great reviews on other websites. It's not just a test booster or another PH. Yet, it is still supposed to prime the body for an anabolic environment.

Mass Fx is made by AnabolicXtreme. Just wondered if anyone here had any positive experience with MfX.


----------



## nni (Mar 5, 2008)

mass fx is a free test booster. activate xtreme is better.

now if you are talking mass fx max strength (the new one) then it is more of an anabolic and is worth it. (or should be)


----------



## timdull2 (Mar 12, 2008)

nni said:


> mass fx is a free test booster. activate xtreme is better.
> 
> now if you are talking mass fx max strength (the new one) then it is more of an anabolic and is worth it. (or should be)



No bias there, nni!!!   Just kidding, bro!! 

MFX Max is a pro-anabolic and our testers are seeing some awesome results with it so far.  Personally, I am really digging it.  I train for strength (not a bodybuilder) and have had a fart-ton of PRs these last few months.  I'm currently doing (essentially) the second half of the AX UMC using the new MFX for part 2 after using the original for part 1.  So far, very good!  We've got a bunch of logs all over the place, and especially on our home forum.  If you have a sec to check 'em out, that'd be cool of ya.  And if you need any help with anything, give us a shout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2008)

timdull2 said:


> MFX Max is a pro-anabolic and our testers are seeing some awesome results with it so far.  Personally, I am really digging it.  I train for strength (not a bodybuilder) and have had a fart-ton of PRs these last few months.



Do the strength gains stay after you cycle off?


----------



## timdull2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Do the strength gains stay after you cycle off?



From the MAX version?  I won't bullshit you and claim to know at this point.  I have not gotten off of it yet, so I can't vouch for it personally.  Theoretically, you should maintain your gains once it is over with.  Our products have a tendency to allow for that (which is why I'm with AX in the first place).  Of course, each person has their own individual results...this goes pretty much without saying...and anybody who tells you differently isn't doing all that great at givin' it to you straight.  

For me, it's hard to determine whether or not I keep those same strength gains simple due to my training style.  After I finish a 2-3 month run of something, my program generally changes up.  I won't be squatting as heavy as I did a month ago, so I don't know if I'll break a new PR when I finish MFX Max.  But from the original version, I can say that I did keep my strength up and added to it.  That was over a year ago now, but I've continued to build and build from there.  Gains are very dry and lean - nothing overinflated.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## mistergoodbar (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I've been on the new mass fx for about 2 1/2 weeks now. Sorry, no log. I have been going through a transition phase of my training so i couldn't tell you if there are PR's or not. I usually gage my progress on the 5X5 program which i'm currently going to revisit soon.

I can say i'm pleased with my appearance in the mirror and my weight seems to hold a little higher than usual.

Why cycle mass fx? Seems like this could be taken all the time like creatine.


----------



## timdull2 (Mar 12, 2008)

We recommend taking a break from it because after about 6 weeks, divanil seems to lose effectiveness as the body becomes used to it.  Though that recommendation pretty much still stands, I think that Matt Cahill (DS, and designer for MFX Max) has stated that you may not need to do so with it.  IMO, it's always a good thing to let the body recharge.  If I'm running an 8-12 week cycle of something that's going to possibly lose effectiveness after about half way through, I'd rather take the 2 week break inbetween and let myself recharge to make sure that it's gonna be awesome from beginning to end.  

And of course, with any product that monkeys with your hormones, whether herbal or synthetic, you should take a break after it anyway.  When you're all done, 4-6 weeks without any related products would be good to let your hormones come back to normal.  The body has a fine balance, and you can't keep it modified for too long without consequences.


----------



## mistergoodbar (Mar 12, 2008)

Since mass fx is not a PH/PS all it can do is maximize what your body can produce naturally. Why would that produce any consequences after long term use?

Also, if one took time away from mass fx and then came back to recharge, it would seem logical to assume that there would be some regression during the 'off' time. How else would you feel 'recharged' after retuning to mass fx any other way?

I don't mean to sound argumentive. I'm just trying to get my mind around the best approach regarding this compound.


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Mar 12, 2008)

Tim Welcome to Ironmagazine... Thank you for supplying correct info for the memebers.. You are greatly appreciated.

SBMuscle.com


----------



## nni (Mar 12, 2008)

mistergoodbar said:


> Since mass fx is not a PH/PS all it can do is maximize what your body can produce naturally. Why would that produce any consequences after long term use?
> 
> Also, if one took time away from mass fx and then came back to recharge, it would seem logical to assume that there would be some regression during the 'off' time. How else would you feel 'recharged' after retuning to mass fx any other way?
> 
> I don't mean to sound argumentive. I'm just trying to get my mind around the best approach regarding this compound.



nothing is really good for long term use. the divanil in mass fx binds to SHBG to free test, and if this is done long term, your body will eventually compensate for this and you will have a freshly screwed up hormone panel.

regression? as in gains, no you keep what you get, your test levels will "regress" to baseline levels which is exactly what you want.


----------



## zihyer (Mar 13, 2008)

So could you recommend a typical cycle with pct (if any) for 36yr old male just going in to 2nd year of lifting?


----------



## nni (Mar 13, 2008)

for mass fx, nothing.


----------



## zihyer (Mar 13, 2008)

nni said:


> for mass fx, nothing.



thanks, nni.  So is there any hard/fast rule to what should be taken with pct or cort blocker, etc and what can be taken alone?  I hate plugging the lines with dumb questions and i don't want to bump every supplement thread from here back to 05 asking "hey, what should i take with this guys?".  For example, would it be safe to say that if it boosts test then it should be cycled with something else and finished with a pct?


----------



## nni (Mar 14, 2008)

mass fx original is going to boost your free test, once you finish, your free test will return to normal with no issue. same thing with the maximum, there is absolutely no pct needed as neither are supressive, so there is no need for pct or a cortisol blocker.


----------



## timdull2 (Mar 14, 2008)

nni - I've already told the AX crew that we may need to put you on "the payroll".  Thanks for handling that in my absence, bro!!!  

But everything he has said is true.  There is NO PCT needed for MassFX or MassFX Maximum Strength.  They are herbal products, and are not toxic to your liver.  You won't need PCT or any support supplements at all.  Yay!!  Just take it and let the good times roll.


----------



## zihyer (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool, you guys are both a huge help.  Thanks!


----------



## mistergoodbar (Mar 16, 2008)

So when i'm finished with my Mass Fx cycle (6 weeks) would it be OK to go strait into a Havoc cycle with no break in between? No long term binding of SHBG to free test by switchinhg compounds that way, correct?


----------



## timdull2 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not familiar enough with Havoc to know that one for sure.  But...IMHO, it's good to take a break between cycling anything.  Whether it is an herbal pro-anabolic like MFX or a prohormone like Havoc, they still work with your test levels.  Letting things come back to normal between cycles is the healthy thing to do.  I'd say give it a few weeks before starting it up.  These little breaks are always good for creatine, NO supps, or anything that's pretty "basic".  And if you're me, you need the time to work into a new routine.  I like starting a new routine a few weeks before starting a new product so that I can tell what the product is doing for me.  If I start a new program and product and the progress goes well, is it the program or the product that's doing it?  That's just how I roll....


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

timdull2 said:


> I'm not familiar enough with Havoc to know that one for sure.  But...IMHO, it's good to take a break between cycling anything.  Whether it is an herbal pro-anabolic like MFX or a prohormone like Havoc, they still work with your test levels.  Letting things come back to normal between cycles is the healthy thing to do.  I'd say give it a few weeks before starting it up.  These little breaks are always good for creatine, NO supps, or anything that's pretty "basic".  And if you're me, you need the time to work into a new routine.  I like starting a new routine a few weeks before starting a new product so that I can tell what the product is doing for me.  If I start a new program and product and the progress goes well, is it the program or the product that's doing it?  That's just how I roll....



I also agree with this statement i would give it a month or so before starting the Havoc.


----------



## garibay57 (Jul 12, 2011)

hey bud..was just wonderin.. will i get gyno from this anabolic mass fx destroyer?


----------



## BigBuck (Nov 19, 2011)

yes you will get gyno garibay believeme.


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 20, 2011)

mass fx didn't do anything to me, protein supps do more.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

IMHO, if you have the cash.. do a Mass FX, Arachadonic Acid combo.

yummy


----------

